# Winmodem, need help

## itsmegawtf

I have winmodem, I read a lot about installing it, but I can't understand what to do and what to install...

I have Lucent/Agere PCI soft modem, I downloaded ltmodem drivers, but I can't understand what I need to do with It(I read help-files, but nothing...), how to install in on GENTOO...

So, I really need your advice  :Smile:  thanks...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

itsmegawtf,

```
emerge ltmodem 
```

There is a package for Gentoo

----------

## itsmegawtf

Be warned, it won't work with 2.5-2.6 kernels.

 :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

itsmegawtf,

Won't work or won't build ?

What error messages do you get?

It builds and installs against 2.6.12-gentoo-r9, however, I donlr have one of these modems to test with.

By itself, it is not enough to make your modem work. If you get the device special file /dev/ttyLTM0 this emerge has done its job.

Now you need a dialler and ppp support in your kernel.

----------

## itsmegawtf

okay, I'll try...

----------

## daywalkerNT

I've had a reallly hard time getting winmodems work, linux doesn't 

seem to like them.....it's a fudged issue.

i'd like to see if u get urs to work  :Smile: 

----------

## itsmegawtf

I'll post here the result  :Smile: 

----------

## lysergicacid

it compiles here and the modules load on a 2.6.14 kernel and it detects the modem and dials it, doesnt work properly tho cant seem to get past the authorization with my isp, tried pap and pap/chap tried with hardware compression on and off and with software compression on and off, lost cause it works fine under win and i know all my info is right in kppp, it does seem to sort of work against 2.5.x / 2.6.x kernels tho, correct me if im wrong......

----------

## Mandr4ke

 *lysergicacid wrote:*   

> it compiles here and the modules load on a 2.6.14 kernel and it detects the modem and dials it, doesnt work properly tho cant seem to get past the authorization with my isp, tried pap and pap/chap tried with hardware compression on and off and with software compression on and off, lost cause it works fine under win and i know all my info is right in kppp, it does seem to sort of work against 2.5.x / 2.6.x kernels tho, correct me if im wrong......

 

i'd sell it on ebay then get a nice zoom hayes compitable..  :Smile: 

----------

## afabco

Well, saw one of these that -said- linux-ok on the package.

Put it in (pci).  emerge'd ltmodem.  modprobe ltmodem.  Seems to load ok.

But what /dev/ttyXXX does it show up as?

dmesg|grep tty only shows the two 'real' serial ports.

thx

----------

## afabco

FOLLOWUP:

Duh.

Digging around a bit, discovered also have to modprobe ltserial

Onward thru the Fog!

----------

